

Ask HN: Scientific studies and books on exercise and diet?  - drx

I have never exercised and I would like to start. If it helps, I'm not overweight and don't need to lose weight.<p>I'm interested in any scientific studies or meta-studies on exercise/diet in general or specific forms of exercise/diet that you might know of.<p>Books are very welcome too, so long as they cite research for every fact it proposes as true.<p>What I'm not interested in: anecdotes ("I lift weights and I like it"), "common sense" that isn't ("everyone should exercise, it's good for you"), conventional wisdom ("everyone knows XYZ") and other fallacies that usually come with the territory.<p>Ideally I would like to apply this knowledge into a sound exercise regimen, but I would really like to avoid doing work for no benefit at all.
======
taphangum
Sir, Read THIS thread:
[http://velocity.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/diet_performa...](http://velocity.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/diet_performance_nutrition_supplements/my_experience_on_the_anabolic_diet;jsessionid=4FFE942422FA685D387CDB2891B85AF8-mcd01.hydra?id=658379&pageNo=0).

I promise you, you won't regret it.

------
rawsyntax
All I have to say is that I've been doing p90x and it works for me.

